# Duck call pepper mill



## David Seaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Thought I would try one of these pump-grind pepper mills. I decided to give it the duck call flare. Its made out of bamboo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## SENC (Oct 18, 2014)

Sweet! How does it sound?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 18, 2014)

@SENC Not sure what the pepper corns sound like. But I think it will sound a little Raspy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

David that's really sweet design. I wasn't aware of those mechanisms - how well do they grind?


----------



## FWBGBS (Oct 19, 2014)

That's an excellent idea/design. I'll also second Kevin's sentiment (read: where to purchase).

From this point on I shall refer to you as _David CalPepper_ (j/k).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 19, 2014)

Is that one of those little kits that you hold in your hand and pump with your thumb? Cool design BTW...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 19, 2014)

@Kevin 
It work pretty good. My neighbor wants to buy it which is good. I got the kit at woodcraft for $12.95 it uses a 25mm forester bit and a 1 1/4 x 3 13/16 blank.


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 19, 2014)

@FWBGBS 
I love the name you came up with. 
@barry richardson 
Yes it is one of those. Thought they might sell good.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 19, 2014)

David - Very creative design and original to boot. Excellent work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## calcnerd (Oct 20, 2014)

Very cool. I saw those at Woodcraft but didn't buy because I was unsure if they worked well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 20, 2014)

These do work well, I have a friend who made a couple. I bought a couple mechanisms but haven't turned one myself yet...I'm sure no one else here has ever done that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

